# Baby born at 22-23 weeks



## zizii

Hi guys 

Just wanted a bit of advice my cousin had her son this morning by natural delivery at 22-23 weeks. 

I just wanted to know if anyone has had any experience of having their baby this early and what to expect ? Will the baby be ok ? 

I just don't want to when I go see her ask stupid questions I just want to know if baby will ok.


----------



## josephine3

Gosh sorry to hear her baby was born so early. I would imagine its too early to say if the baby will be ok :hugs: 
sending lots of good wishes to you all :hugs:


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Aw sending wishes to you all. The only thing i can tell is my mother had my older sister at 25 weeks. She was kept in for 5/6 months then was allowed home. 23 years later my sister is healthy no problems just lacking a lil in the height department! Wishing your cousin luck and hope everything turns out okay xx


----------



## lomelly

if you check the wikipedia entry for "fetal viability" you will see the percentages of chances of a baby being born early has of survival

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fetal_viability

According to studies between 2003 and 2005, 20 to 35 percent of babies born at 23 weeks of gestation survive, while 50 to 70 percent of babies born at 24 to 25 weeks, and more than 90 percent born at 26 to 27 weeks, survive

:hugs: to you and your cousin


----------



## TryinFor1

If the baby survived it would be the youngest baby to ever live, I am afraid. I believe I read the youngest baby born currently was 23+6.

That does not mean your cousins baby won't live though. Pp was right, its too soon to tell. 

Good luck dear.


----------



## cmarie33

I believe my cousins baby was born at 23+ weeks. He was in hospital for a long time but he is still here now nearly two. Wishing your cousin lots of love x


----------



## missk1989

No advice just hugs! Keep us posted!


----------



## aliss

ZiZii, there is a forum for preemie babies here. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/premature-nicu-babies/

You might also want to offer it to your cousin as she may want emotional support right now from women who understand & have been there.


----------



## AP

TryinFor1 said:


> If the baby survived it would be the youngest baby to ever live, I am afraid. I believe I read the youngest baby born currently was 23+6.

That's not true at all. The media like to pick on some stories and not others. I do have friends with babies at 22-23 weeks. It's a very small minority however. I know our unit has had a good amount of 23 weekers . I hope LO does well. We've had very early babies on the forum too and I'm sure those members can help.

I've moved your thread to the premature babies section as a lot of us are part of many online communities and can help more


----------



## vancouver_mom

My best friend's baby was born around 23 weeks and was under a lb. There were some scary moments where he had various infections and sometimes we were told he'd have a certain problem when he was older etc. However, despite the odds he made it and so far he's fine. Dr said they think he will be ok. He's around three years old now. They will keep the baby in NICU until he or she should have been born. 

I will try and find out exactly how many weeks he was and let you know.

We all thought there was no way he'd make it. Was so small he still looked like a fetus, a cute one at that. It can work out and I would offer her lots of support and love. She may just want to talk to someone. I'm sure the dr. Will tell her the odds too. 

Lots of love to u both


----------



## TryinFor1

AtomicPink said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> If the baby survived it would be the youngest baby to ever live, I am afraid. I believe I read the youngest baby born currently was 23+6.
> 
> That's not true at all. The media like to pick on some stories and not others. I do have friends with babies at 22-23 weeks. It's a very small minority however. I know our unit has had a good amount of 23 weekers . I hope LO does well. We've had very early babies on the forum too and I'm sure those members can help.
> 
> I've moved your thread to the premature babies section as a lot of us are part of many online communities and can help moreClick to expand...

Well I am glad I am wrong. That's just what I read when I looked it up. :flower:


----------



## AP

Yep, there's plenty tiny ones out there! :)


----------



## zizii

I'm glad to hear this guys! 

It really broke my heart this situation. My brother was premature at 27 weeks and he passed away 4 days post birth. My mum suffered a lot and was in a lot of pain. I remember touching my brother in the incubator , it just really took me back wishing this technology and medicine was available then and knowledge. I would have had a brother :) 

Baby is doing ok , my cousin is very positive herself that be will be ok. She gave birth to him on her own in the ward outside a toilet because the staff told her that her back pain was nothing. She was in labour, and had a stitch in her cervix a few days back as she dilated. She put her baby on her belly and he stroked his mum -that just made me so happy to hear :)

The nurses and dr didn't want to give him medical attention but she fought and told them be was 23.5 weeks and they gave in. It saddens me that because of gestational age they wouldn't save baby ? 

It's a long road ahead for her but thanks guys! I'm pointing her to this forum to hopefully help her in her journey xxx


----------



## katy1310

zizii said:


> I'm glad to hear this guys!
> 
> It really broke my heart this situation. My brother was premature at 27 weeks and he passed away 4 days post birth. My mum suffered a lot and was in a lot of pain. I remember touching my brother in the incubator , it just really took me back wishing this technology and medicine was available then and knowledge. I would have had a brother :)
> 
> Baby is doing ok , my cousin is very positive herself that be will be ok. She gave birth to him on her own in the ward outside a toilet because the staff told her that her back pain was nothing. She was in labour, and had a stitch in her cervix a few days back as she dilated. She put her baby on her belly and he stroked his mum -that just made me so happy to hear :)
> 
> The nurses and dr didn't want to give him medical attention but she fought and told them be was 23.5 weeks and they gave in. It saddens me that because of gestational age they wouldn't save baby ?
> 
> It's a long road ahead for her but thanks guys! I'm pointing her to this forum to hopefully help her in her journey xxx

I'm so sorry that your brother didn't make it hun. I'm glad your cousin's baby is doing ok - how terrifying for her to have to give birth to him herself outside a toilet. Sounds like a very special moment though, him stroking her. It's terrible that she had to fight to get him medical attention. I hope he continues to do well and that your cousin stays strong :hugs:


----------



## jandksmommy

Don't give up hope. The odds may not be in his favor but he could beat those odds. My little one was born just over 23 weeks on October 22, she is now a week past her due date and is preparing to come home from the NICU. She is in great health with the exception of her CLD (preemie lung issues) but will come home on low flow oxygen. She may have some difficulties in the future but we will face them all... she is perfect.

Stay positive, keep hope. It is going to be a long rough road but there will be moments of pure joy along the way. Know your nephew is in my prayers.


----------



## zizii

Hi guys , 

My cousins baby passed away yesterday. 

I have to say my cousin is an inspirational woman. She is really a strong lady. As is my mum. Seeing her yesterday made me realise my mum went through the same thing. 

The nurses bought his body into the room where the family was gathered. I couldn't bear too see him especially as I'm a new mum myself.

I just wanted to say thank you for your kind words. 

Janskamommy congratulations! That is such a epic moment I wish you and your baby all the best and honestly it's such a fantastic piece of news to hear. I pray that your baby never faces any difficulties in the future xx

Honestly you ladies are inspirational. X


----------



## DonnaBallona

I am so, so sorry for her loss, I really am. :(


----------



## AP

:hugs: I am so sorry hun! xxx


----------



## katy1310

I'm so sorry :hugs: There are no words....just want to let you know I'm thinking of you, your cousin and all the rest of the family. xxx


----------



## meli1981

:hugs: so sorry to hear this!


----------



## Wriggley

sorry to hear such sad news :hugs:


----------



## Bakebino

So sorry to hear of the loss of your cousin's baby. She now has an angel watching over her for always.


----------



## lollipop92

xxxx


----------

